# Private Land Doe permits



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

I gained permission to hunt on some Amish land this fall and I would like to take a few does off this land if possible. My question is, what do I do to get doe permits for this land, if the land owner (the Amish) do not have a telephone number?


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Good question! You might have to contact the DNR on this one.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Buy it online and for some reason they do not ask for the property owners name or phone number.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

Backwoods-Savage said:


> Good question! You might have to contact the DNR on this one.


. Or ask em how they get them. (the amish, that is, if they hunt, I dont know if they do or not._


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

gomer said:


> ..... My question is, what do I do to get doe permits for this land, if the land owner (the Amish) do not have a telephone number?


Are you sure that they don't have a phone ? Most of the Amish in my area have phones or share a phone with another family. The phone will be in an out building, not in their house. Many have answering machines as well. Things have really changed in the last 15 years with the Amish in our area, but they still get around on horse or in a buggy except when they hire a driver which is quite often.
The Amish in our area are good hunters and as far as we know, follow the rules.

L & O


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

Thanks for the help.

These amish do not hunt. I didn't ask them if they had a phone or not, I just assumed that they did not. I will ask them next time I stop buy, but I'll try purchasing them online first.

Thanks again,


Adam


----------

